# Finding lights for 10 gallon Aqueon tank



## RackinRocky (Feb 11, 2012)

I have an Aqueon 10 gallon tank I keep endlers and cherry shrimp in. I recently bought a hood for it, as the one it came with was mostly glass, and it broke. So I bought a new hood for it, but it came without the lights. I can't seem to find the lights without buying a new hood as well.

Here's what it says: 20" L incandescent Aquarium reflector 120 volt 60 watt, 60 hz. I don't see these particular lights advertised even on the Aqueon website. Would Petsmart have them? Also, it says not to exceed 25 wt. (There is room for two lights in the hood). I'd like decent lighting, although enough for low to medium light plants would do. I don't have much budget for the lights, so they'd have to be pretty cheap. Any suggestions?


----------



## izzyfromcali (Mar 1, 2013)

What's up RackinRocky I am still new to this hobby but I had the same problem with my 20g high tank that came with a incandescent light fixture. What I did is was use 2 Sylvania micro mini 13W 6500K CFL bulbs wich fit perfectly in the fixture. I also use some aluminum tape inside the fixture to reflect the light better which work amazing for my low light plants. I recently upgraded to a T5NO fixture but you will be suprise on how CFL bulbs can produce enough light to grow high light plants. But 2 13W 6500K bulbs should be perfect for a 10g tank. In my opinion.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RackinRocky (Feb 11, 2012)

Thanks, Izzy! I wrote it down, and will get those. Can I get them at Lowe's or would Petsmart be a better bet?


----------



## izzyfromcali (Mar 1, 2013)

Lowes will be cheaper and you could get the aluminum tape there too.RackinRocky I never had any problem with my DIY lights, but just a warning with all DIY lights project there's always a chance of a fire.


----------



## beaslbob (Oct 17, 2012)

I use 6500k spiral lights in 10g incandescent 2 bulb fixtures.

Wall mart carries them for like $5-8 for 2 bulbs.

my .02


----------



## RackinRocky (Feb 11, 2012)

Thank you for the warning about the fire. That is a bit scary to me. I already have way too many power strips and cords all over the place. (You know how that goes with lights, heaters, filters, etc., in addition to what you already use in the room where the tanks are). So I'll have to think on this one...

Beaslbob, the spiral lights are certainly inexpensive. Shouldn't be any problem fitting them into the hood?


----------



## beaslbob (Oct 17, 2012)

RackinRocky said:


> Thank you for the warning about the fire. That is a bit scary to me. I already have way too many power strips and cords all over the place. (You know how that goes with lights, heaters, filters, etc., in addition to what you already use in the room where the tanks are). So I'll have to think on this one...
> 
> Beaslbob, the spiral lights are certainly inexpensive. Shouldn't be any problem fitting them into the hood?


If you have the normal incandescent hood that takes the long skinny "hot dog" type bulbs then no. Just make sure you get the skinny spiral bulbs. (Or actually ony buld that will fit, is 6500, and 10 watts or so. 

Make sure you get the 6,500k lights. I'm sure you will be amazed how awesome you tank looks compared to the ols 15-25 w incandescent bulbs. Note the compact flourescent bulbs have two ratings. the lower is the actual watts but the more advertised higher is actually the equilivant incandescent watts to produce the same light. Go by the lower.


----------

